# Estepona/area - Accommodation Wanted



## susanspain (Sep 5, 2008)

One man and his very well trained dog are looking for a med term let in/near Estepona. (Down coast to Sotogrande OK). Self-employed, hard worker, honest.
Please PM me with any offers. (Independent unit or room in house ok. Prefer campo to town). House-sitting considered, but works away from time to time.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

susanspain said:


> One man and his very well trained dog are looking for a med term let in/near Estepona. (Down coast to Sotogrande OK). Self-employed, hard worker, honest.
> Please PM me with any offers. (Independent unit or room in house ok. Prefer campo to town). House-sitting considered, but works away from time to time.


Hi there 
welcome to the forum

You cant receive any pm's until you have made 4 meaningful posts I'm afraid. I'm sure people will let you know though if they have anything available

Have you tried Spanish property, Spanish property for sale, property sales Spain


----------



## susanspain (Sep 5, 2008)

*Ooops! Newbie here!*



Stravinsky said:


> Hi there
> welcome to the forum
> 
> You cant receive any pm's until you have made 4 meaningful posts I'm afraid. I'm sure people will let you know though if they have anything available
> ...


----------

